# Syrian embassy



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From AJE:

Scores of opponents of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's regime stormed the Syrian embassy in Cairo on Friday before being dragged away by security forces, an AFP reporter said.

At least 200 protesters forced their way into the building in the Garden City neighbourhood in Cairo, breaking doors and windows, before Egyptian security officials arrived and took them out. No arrests were made.

The embassy was empty because Friday is a weekend day in Egypt.

Syrian Ambassador Yusef Ahmed headed to the embassy after the incident and said he would formally complain to the authorities.

The Syrian embassy is being targeted. We will be sending a formal letter calling for the embassy to be protected. The protection today was very weak," Ahmed told AFP.

The protesters "went into the building. They reached the floor where the ambassador's office is located. Unfortunately they were not resisted," he said as he walked over broken glass and into the building.

"This is a very serious development," he said.


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a photo of the Syrian Airline office in London covered in paint but not sure how to put it up from my Macbook


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Why on earth would Egyptians want to do this to the Syrian embassy? Don't Egyptians have their own issues to deal with, such as their revolution?


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

maybe because they are fighting for the same thing........


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

tracyc11 said:


> maybe because they are fighting for the same thing........


I dont know... I guess if you look deeply, the politics of Syria and Egypt are quite different, IMO


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

yes, and libya and tunisia... but in essence they all want the same thing no matter what is the driver or history. And the thing which unites them all is their resilience and determination. I truly admire the people of all these countries- they stick together and stand up for what they believe- its taken them all long enough- and with no help from the western world as such. If only all countries could say the same.....


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Why on earth would Egyptians want to do this to the Syrian embassy? Don't Egyptians have their own issues to deal with, such as their revolution?


I believe the majority of those involved in the incident were Syrians.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> I believe the majority of those involved in the incident were Syrians.


Makes sense


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

tracyc11 said:


> yes, and libya and tunisia... but in essence they all want the same thing no matter what is the driver or history. And the thing which unites them all is their resilience and determination. I truly admire the people of all these countries- they stick together and stand up for what they believe- its taken them all long enough- and with no help from the western world as such. If only all countries could say the same.....




History is very important, in terms of the future of the country, its the history of a country which shapes the current situation - without history, whether political or other, one cannot make any predictions about whats to happen in the future.... especially politically. The Muslim Brotherhood is a firm part of Egyptian history, which has a 'history' of being suppressed by the Mubarak regime. Now that this regime has gone, the Brotherhood is in power. Without their prominent political history in Egypt - whether it is good or bad - I doubt that they would have won in the elections. The Salafis were closely behind them, and didn't win, mainly because they are quite new and Egyptians were not so familiar with them. The MB is more 'known' amongst the Egyptian people and has a solid history within Egypt. So, history is very important.

The hand of the west had a lot to do with the topple of the Gaddafi regime.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

(CNN) -- More than 50 protesters opposed to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's regime stormed the Syrian Embassy building in Cairo on Friday, smashing windows and tearing down the Syrian flag before dispersing, embassy officials and a witness said.
Bystander Dara Hisham Abdul Hadi said she was parking her car near the embassy when she witnessed the event. She said she counted roughly 100 protesters waving both Egyptian and Syrian flags.
"They were marching towards the Syrian Embassy shouting, 'Down with Bashar al-Assad,'" she said.
Only 10 or so protesters actually broke into the embassy, she said. It seemed spur-of-the-moment, she said, and there was no security to stop them.
The entire incident lasted about 20 minutes, Hadi said.
"When they brought out (pictures) of al-Assad, they were ripping them apart shouting, 'God is great!'" she said.
Hadi said she heard two shots as the protesters left toward nearby Tahrir Square.
A Syrian official, who cannot be named because he is not authorized to speak to the media, also described two shots and said they came from Egyptian security forces.
Youssef Ahmed, Syria's ambassador to Egypt, said embassy officials warned the Egyptian Foreign Affairs Office of a potential threat but the Egyptian government "failed to protect it."
"Today we are paying for their carelessness," Ahmed said. "We will inform the Egyptian government and demand that they take full responsibility. We demand compensation."
General Marwan Mustapha, spokesman of the Egyptian Ministry of Interior, said they responded with more forces once the embassy asked for it.
"It is not a breach on a big scale and the accusations that we did not provide the proper security is unacceptable," he said.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Why on earth would Egyptians want to do this to the Syrian embassy? Don't Egyptians have their own issues to deal with, such as their revolution?


There is a Syrian opposition tent in Tahrir Square and the Syrian community in Cairo have been very vocal over the last few days. It is believed that most people involved in this incident were storming their own embassy.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah - I thought they were Egyptians storming the embassy...


----------

